# Down Pressure Idea



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey guys, I was wondering if anybody has thought about taking a gas strut for like a rear trunk or door for down pressure. Maybe even one or two if they weren't strong enough. Yo can buy one for about 50 bucks.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

tazzman15;1032059 said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if anybody has thought about taking a gas strut for like a rear trunk or door for down pressure. Maybe even one or two if they weren't strong enough. Yo can buy one for about 50 bucks.


some of the mfg are already way ahead of you on this.
its is a good idea though. Reb from Wyoming has the CC DF kit on his quad for plowing and it has done OK for him from his post's.

I don't know of any members who have a home built kit or I'd point you in there direction.
seems to me somebody this year mentioned they had a homemade set up but I dont recall the name or what thread that was in sorrry about that.

http://www.cyclecountry.com/down-force-kit/item/down-force-kit/down-force-kit










not knocking you or anything just showing you what is out there.

I run an electric actuator and get down pressure that way on my blade.
http://www.mibarproducts.com/shop/index.php?cPath=25_21
it is not cheap by any means but I have ran it for 3 or 4 years now and not had any problems with the system.

sublime out.


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ya I was trying to cut the price some. Do you know if the CC will fit moose?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The strut would be just as effective as adding weight to your blade.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

tazzman15;1032073 said:


> Ya I was trying to cut the price some. Do you know if the CC will fit moose?


the top end will fit fine if you have your winch and roller fair lead in stock location. should not be a problem on that end. Should not be 2 hard to fab up the lower bracket on the Moose Plow

just my thoughts.


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ya. I guess I might have to try that. I had thought about trying a used car shock but then decided against it.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

tazzman15;1032093 said:


> Ya. I guess I might have to try that. I had thought about trying a used car shock but then decided against it.


You're on the right track with finding a strut off a car. That's all the companies are doing. They can get them wholesale, throw in some hardware to make it work and sell them as a kit. They are pretty much the same exact thing as on a car. They do come in different lengths and weight requirements so make sure you measure before you go hunting. Go to a junk yard and look for a pair off a newer car. Preferably something off a car with a hatchback, chances are it will be heavier and the strut will be designed to take more weight then say a little trunk lid. Try to grab the hardware (balls they mount on) too, most are removable. You can probably get them for next to nothing. I intend on doing something over the summer for more DF on my Grizzly and will more then likely use something off a car. I also want to get a strap for raising and lowering the blade instead of a cable or rope. Something that will just roll back up on the spool and not get all knotted up.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

As has been stated CC has the system on the market and it really isn't that expensive, $100 last time I looked. Assuming you figure you time is worth anything it may be cheaper to just buy the system from CC. On one of my ATV's I use a coil over shock but it is a lot bigger, bulkier and more expensive than the CC system. And it took a lot of time to build the attachments.

I remember someone on here had adapted the CC system to their Moose plow. As I remember all it took was a U bolt on the plow frame. You might do a search on here, see if you can find it.


----------



## Tdear69 (Nov 6, 2019)

They sell the kit on eBay for $49.99 it is universal


----------



## pitajr (Jan 27, 2020)

I added two struts to mine, but you have to add them at an angle, so you can get full range of motion. Because they're on an angle, youll lose mechanical advantage, so buy stronger ones. I put 2x 100lb on, at a 45 degree angle, and they worked super well, minimal pull at the top, but maximum pressure at the bottom. Worked great for back dragging also.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Years ago, I met a guy that had somehow rigged up his plow with a double-acting cylinder to replace the lift and chain. He could raise, lower, or float. Thumbs Up


----------

